# 

## BlakPiter

Witam,

Niestety PUR nie jest taki doskonały jak go reklamują. Mam na dachu 15cm PUR zamknięto-komórkowy BASF, natryśnięty bezpośrednio na membranę paroprzepuszczalną. W lutym 2011 podczas 25 stopniowych mrozów w nocy poderwała mnie seria strzałów z dachu. Niestety dopiero późną jesienią odkryłem, że strzały pochodziły z pękającej piany (zdjęcie). Pianka tak jakby sama w sobie się skurczyła. Niektóre szczeliny miały po 10-15 cm średnicy. Odeszła też od ścian szczytowych. Przez całą jesień zachodziłem w głowę skąd ta plaga myszy na strychu...

Wykonawca ocieplenia stwierdził, że winny jest surowiec. W całym tym nieszczęściu miałem dużo szczęścia, gdyż oprócz faktury za wykonanie usługi nie miałem żadnej umowy. Mój wykonawca uwzględnił reklamację i na swój koszt połatał dziury (co wiązało się z rozbiórką płyt g-k), łącznie z pomalowaniem na nowo całego poddasza (w każdym pomieszczeniu były wady pianki). Naprawa ocieplenia wykonana surowcem innego dostawcy. Ale bajzel to mam do tej pory w domu. Co więcej przy większych mrozach mam stres i nasłuchuję teraz czy znów coś nie pęka... Przy -19 dach trzeszczał, ale już nie tak jak rok temu, gdy trzaśnięcie zrywało nas z łóżka.

Oto moje porady dla osób planujących ocieplenie pianką.

1) Sprawa podstawowa - kto jest gwarantem - producent surowca z honolulu czy firma piankująca. (Może ktoś wie co na ten temat mówi polskie prawo?)
2) Rozsądny wybór firmy. Firma "pana Genka" za rok może przestać istnieć.
3) Atest piany w zakresie zastosowania w niskich temperaturach (minus 35 się zdarza w kraju). Ale czy takie atesty w ogóle istnieją?
4) Przegląd gwarancyjny po pierwszych dużych mrozach za pomocą termowizji, najlepiej metodą nadciśnieniową (powietrze wdmuchiwane do domu).
5) Ujęcie w umowie odpowiedzialności za usunięcie ewentualnych usterek - nie każdy z was może trafić na takiego uczciwego wykonawcę jak ja. Kto poniesie koszty, w jakim terminie zostanie usunięta usterka, sprzątanie domu, zwrot pieniędzy za ew. urlop konieczny do nadzorowania prac, wykorzystanie takich samych materiałów do przywrócenia stanu pierwotnego, odpowiedzialność z dodatkowe ewentualne zniszczenia podczas remontu, rodzaj zabezpieczenia podłóg i drzwi podczas remontu i jeszcze raz sprzątanie itp, itd.

Mając na uwadze zdobyte (złe) doświadczenie, nie wykonałbym natrysku na membranę pianką zamknięto-komórkową. Jeśli już, to otwarto-komórkową, ale tylko ze względu na szczelność, którą sobie bardzo chwalę. No chyba, że ktoś zaproponuje technologię która będzie zapobiegać pękaniu PUR....
Gdybym miał pełne deskowanie dachu, to zamknięto-komórkowa miałaby sens. 15 cm to minimum. 20 cm jest idealnie i daje się już poczuć oszczędności w ogrzewaniu. Ewentualnie 15cm PUR + wełna. 

Należy pamiętać, że z upływem lat gaz użyty to rozprężania pianki ulatnia się i jest zastępowany przez powietrze. Wtedy pianka straci swoją ciepłotę.

Przy 15t cm warto docieplić styropianem lub wełną. Po budowie zostało mi trochę styropianu z innych ociepleń, więc dodatkowo użyłem go do docieplenia poddasza. Niestety podczas usuwania usterki został zniszczony, więc zastąpiłem go wełną. Wełna dodatkowo wyciszyła poddasze. Twarda pianka niestety słabo tłumi odgłosy wiatru. Przy silnym wietrze i deszczu, na poddaszu robiło się głośno. Ale po zamianie styro na wełnę jest OK.

Czy ktoś miał podobne problemy, czy jestem jedyny w Polsce?

Pytanie do fachowców od pianki i budowlanki. Co sądzicie o pękającym PUR. Co waszym zdaniem jest przyczyną? Jak rozsądnie stosować pianę?

BlakPiter

----------


## lotnik

> Witam,
> 
> Niestety PUR nie jest taki doskonały jak go reklamują.


Poważnie???  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 

To taki super ciepły niepalny materiał i jaki szczelny no sam miód, tylko dać 15 cm i sie cieszyć   :smile: 
Ciekawe jak się zachowa po 10 czy 15 latach od montarzu  :smile: 

Kilka razy zabierałem głos w tematach piany, (kilku osobom tez przeliczałem U przegrody, piany na pw i jakoś nie wychodziło to super jak piszą  :smile:  ) ale ocieplajcie tym dalej,

----------


## jozek131

> Witam,
> 
> Niestety PUR nie jest taki doskonały jak go reklamują. Mam na dachu 15cm PUR zamknięto-komórkowy BASF, natryśnięty bezpośrednio na membranę paroprzepuszczalną. W lutym 2011 podczas 25 stopniowych mrozów w nocy poderwała mnie seria strzałów z dachu. Niestety dopiero późną jesienią odkryłem, że strzały pochodziły z pękającej piany (zdjęcie). Pianka tak jakby sama w sobie się skurczyła. Niektóre szczeliny miały po 10-15 cm średnicy. Odeszła też od ścian szczytowych. Przez całą jesień zachodziłem w głowę skąd ta plaga myszy na strychu...
> 
> Wykonawca ocieplenia stwierdził, że winny jest surowiec. W całym tym nieszczęściu miałem dużo szczęścia, gdyż oprócz faktury za wykonanie usługi nie miałem żadnej umowy. Mój wykonawca uwzględnił reklamację i na swój koszt połatał dziury (co wiązało się z rozbiórką płyt g-k), łącznie z pomalowaniem na nowo całego poddasza (w każdym pomieszczeniu były wady pianki). Naprawa ocieplenia wykonana surowcem innego dostawcy. Ale bajzel to mam do tej pory w domu. Co więcej przy większych mrozach mam stres i nasłuchuję teraz czy znów coś nie pęka... Przy -19 dach trzeszczał, ale już nie tak jak rok temu, gdy trzaśnięcie zrywało nas z łóżka.
> 
> Oto moje porady dla osób planujących ocieplenie pianką.
> 
> 1) Sprawa podstawowa - kto jest gwarantem - producent surowca z honolulu czy firma piankująca. (Może ktoś wie co na ten temat mówi polskie prawo?)
> ...


Piankę zamknięto komórkową nie powinno się stosować pomiędzy krokwiami bo jest za sztywna pianą i ma prawo pęknąć jak wykonawca już zastosował to powinien do pianki wtopić siatkę żeby piana nie pękała  . Piankę twardą stosuje się na materiał sztywny jak blacha ,beton itp. przy grubosci powyżej 10 cm powinna być zatopiona w pianie siatka która redukuje skurcz , piana otwarto komorowa jest elastyczna i jak dach pracuje to piana nie pęknie i druga zaleta jest tańsza .

----------


## Duncan Idaho

Więźba zawsze trochę pracuje, ale nie powinna spowodować rozerwania pianki. W przemysłowym procesie dozowania pianki poliuretanowej dwa podstawowe komponenty polyol i izocyjanian dozuje się pod ciśnieniem ok 160-200bar w odpowiednich proporcjach masoowych- co jest na bierząco mierzone przepływomierzami masowymi. Na rozrost pianki ma wpływ: ciśnienie mieszania komponentów, temperatura komponentów, proporcje, dodatki spieniające, temperatura otoczenia-powietrza, oraz temperatura prasy do której pianka potem wjeżdża. Mogąc spokojnie kontrolować, te wszystkie parametry na monitorach komputerów nawet tutaj czasami zdażają się zabużenia struktury pianki. A bo wachania ciśnienia, a bo zimno i ktoś otworzył drzwi wjazdowe na halę i dmuchnęło zimnem, a bo regulator PID się rozchuśtał itd. 

Pomimo takich rygorów pianka i tak się kurczy w momencie stygnięcia, ba płyty potrafią się normalnie wyginać. Np płyty w okładzinach elastycznych z zamkiem są wstępnie cięte po wyjściu z prasy a potem frezowane na zadaną długość i szerokość dopiero po ochłodzeniu- właśnie przez kurczenie się.

W warunkach polowych takich jak panują na budowie firmy natryskujące piankę nie mogą spełnić wszystkich kryteriów, które wymieniłem powyżej, dlatego czasami może dojść do efektów takich jak w twoim przypadku.


Pozdrawiam:

----------


## BlakPiter

> Piankę zamknięto komórkową nie powinno się stosować pomiędzy krokwiami bo jest za sztywna pianą i ma prawo pęknąć jak wykonawca już zastosował to powinien do pianki wtopić siatkę żeby piana nie pękała  . Piankę twardą stosuje się na materiał sztywny jak blacha ,beton itp. przy grubosci powyżej 10 cm powinna być zatopiona w pianie siatka która redukuje skurcz , piana otwarto komorowa jest elastyczna i jak dach pracuje to piana nie pęknie i druga zaleta jest tańsza .


No właśnie - siatka mogła by pomóc. Mała uwaga - moja pianka skurczyła się w swojej objętości, co doprowadziło do powstania pęknięć. Ruch krokwi mógłby jedynie odspoinować piankę od krokwi, ale nie spowodowałby powstania takich dziur jak na obrazku.

----------


## BlakPiter

> Poważnie??? 
> 
> To taki super ciepły niepalny materiał i jaki szczelny no sam miód, tylko dać 15 cm i sie cieszyć  
> Ciekawe jak się zachowa po 10 czy 15 latach od montarzu 
> 
> Kilka razy zabierałem głos w tematach piany, (kilku osobom tez przeliczałem U przegrody, piany na pw i jakoś nie wychodziło to super jak piszą  ) ale ocieplajcie tym dalej,


No po naprawie zrobiło się cieplutko i szczelnie. Wiatry, które przyszły zabierały ciepło jedynie przez wentylację, ale poddasze cieplutkie jest. W przyszłości planuję rekuperator i problem ciepła wyciąganego przez komin zniknie.

A propos trwałości. Znam przynajmniej 2 osoby, które po 10 latach muszą remontować poddasze ze względu na to, że wełna osiadła i przemarza.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Piankę zamknięto komórkową nie powinno się stosować pomiędzy krokwiami bo jest za sztywna pianą i ma prawo pęknąć jak wykonawca już zastosował to powinien do pianki wtopić siatkę żeby piana nie pękała.


Zatopienie byle siatki niewiele da. Piana to nie beton, w którym można zastosować choćby zbrojenie rozproszone albo siatki. Problemem są wykonawcy, wciskający inwestorom, że po natryśnięciu materiał praktycznie już sie nie ruszy. A to gówno prawda. Kurczy się o parę procent. Piana otwarto czy zamknięto komorowa, natryśnieta na płytę OSB wygina ją po kilku miesiącach. Taka jest specyfika tego produktu. Żeby uniknąć problemu skurczu piany, po jej natryśnięciu na płyty OSB wykonywalismy szczeliny dylatacyjne. Wtedy dopiero nie było problemu 




> Piankę twardą stosuje się na materiał sztywny jak blacha ,beton itp. przy grubosci powyżej 10 cm powinna być zatopiona w pianie siatka która redukuje skurcz , piana otwarto komorowa jest elastyczna i jak dach pracuje to piana nie pęknie i druga zaleta jest tańsza.


Czyli tak, znowu wychodzi, że coś trzeba dokładać do tej cudownej piany. Teraz dojdą koszty siatki. Jesli nie chcesz mieć paroszczelnej zamkniętokomorowej to zastosuj otwartokomorową, gorszą pod pewnymi względami i torchę jedynie tańszą, a możliwe że nic sie nie będzie działo! A ha, no i kupuj Panie u nas, tylko u nas. Co z tego, że piana wyjdzie 100% drożej od dobrej klasy wełny z ułożeniem? Bedziesz Pan miał pianę co się zowie samo zdrowie! No co Pan Panie, zastosujesz Pan wełnę, to ci opadnie!!! i to nie tylko wełna.... bo za parę lat to jak nic, cyt z Józia z innego wątku: " na zewnątrz - 17 stopni a w pokojach na poddaszu na plusie zaledwie 2 -:-5 stopni a grzejniki 60stopni ."

Józiek, mam taką prośbę. Przestań ludziom wciskać ciemnotę. Sam mam doświadczenia z pianą i wiem jak sie zachowuje. Piana to nie ideał. Łatwo się ją nakłada, od razu poddasze masz gotowe do dalszej pracy itp. Wiele zalet. Ale materiał ten ma swoje wady. Jedną znich, wcześniej przez Ciebie między innymi nigdzie nie podejmowaną to kilkuprocentowa kurczliwość, odgazowanie piany ( i nie trzeba czekać lat...) utlenianie wierzchniej warstwy, zmiana kolorystyki pod wpływem promieni UV itp. Można wymieniać. Jesli ktoś sie decyduje, to chwała mu za to. Nie róbcie jednak z tego religii. Sam miałem zastosować pianę u siebie, bo mnie zafascynował ten materiał. Ale po testach palności i kurczliwości jakie widzialem, oraz po problemach z butwieniem drewna pod pianą zrezygnowałem. Położę sobie sam wełnę, porządnie tak, żeby mi nic nie opadało  :wink:  na nawet jesli, to nie bedzie gorzej niż przy pianie, ale dużo taniej.

----------


## perm

Czy z gotowymi płytami PUR/PIR jest ten sam problem?

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

Miałem doczynienia z takimi płytami ale w wersji ścianek hali. Piana zamknięta była pomiędzy warstwą blachy aluminiowej, trapezowej co dawało temu sztywność: szer. 1m dł 5m, gr 10cm. Materiał bardzo dobrze tłumił dźwięk, był dobrym izolatorem.

W mojej firmie próbowaliśmy stosować natrysk piany, jak pisałem na płytę OSB 12. Już po kilku dniach było widać wstępne "ściąganie" płyty. Po miesiącu wypaczenia we wszystkich kierunkach praktycznie uniemożliwiały jakąkolwiek pracę z płytą. Jedynie zrobienie dwóch nacięć dylatacyjnych w świeżo natryśniętej pianie, nie powodowało 'powykręcania' płyt. Dlatego jestem sceptykiem, jeśli chodzi o natrysk piany na pełne deskowanie dachu.

----------


## perm

Są płyty izolacyjne PUR/PIR ktore kładzie się na krokwie, są też taki na odwrócone dachy. One maja pokrycie obustronne albo z foli ALU albo z jakiejś masy bitumicznej zdaje się. Są tez takie bez żadnego pokrycia. Pytam bo myślałem o ociepleniu domu takimi właśnie płytami zamiast styro. Na to ma być tynk. Jeżeli ma mi się to pofalować czy popękać to dziękuję bardzo.

----------


## el_hogar

Mam tak zrobione u siebie.
Zastosowałem szalunek nakrokwiowy firmy którą zresztą wymieniasz w stopce - czyli BACHL. U mnie to jest pianka PUR 50mm otwarta dyfuzyjnie, która pełni następujące funkcje: "deskowanie", wstępne ocieplenie, membrana paroprzepuszczalna. Jeśli chcesz podeślę Ci na maila fotki z montażu i namiary na gościa z którym ustalałem szczegóły. Mają też grube płyty nakrokwiowe do izolacji docelowej - niestety tanio nie będzie.
Sytuacja trochę podobna do Legalettu i maści na szczury: jeden lubi tak - drugi tak   :wink: 

pozdrawiam,

Zbyszek

----------


## perm

> Mam tak zrobione u siebie.
> Zastosowałem szalunek nakrokwiowy firmy którą zresztą wymieniasz w stopce - czyli BACHL. U mnie to jest pianka PUR 50mm otwarta dyfuzyjnie, która pełni następujące funkcje: "deskowanie", wstępne ocieplenie, membrana paroprzepuszczalna. Jeśli chcesz podeślę Ci na maila fotki z montażu i namiary na gościa z którym ustalałem szczegóły. Mają też grube płyty nakrokwiowe do izolacji docelowej - niestety tanio nie będzie.
> Sytuacja trochę podobna do Legalettu i maści na szczury: jeden lubi tak - drugi tak 
> 
> pozdrawiam,
> 
> Zbyszek


I nic sie z tym nie dzieje? Jeżeli możesz to prześlij to co masz na [email protected] Co do ceny to wiem że to tanie nie jest ale akurat tu wydaje mi sie warto zainwestować w dobre ocieplenie.

----------


## basalek

> Poważnie??? 
> 
> To taki super ciepły niepalny materiał i jaki szczelny no sam miód, tylko dać 15 cm i sie cieszyć  
> Ciekawe jak się zachowa po 10 czy 15 latach od montarzu 
> 
> Kilka razy zabierałem głos w tematach piany, (kilku osobom tez przeliczałem U przegrody, piany na pw i jakoś nie wychodziło to super jak piszą  ) ale ocieplajcie tym dalej,



Zafascynowana pianą prawie podpisałam umowę. Chciałam tylko jeszcze w necie sprawdzić jak zadowoleni są z pianowania amerykanie - stosują to już od dawna, tak przynajmniej się to u nas reklamuje. I zobaczcie sami jak są zadowoleni....

http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/...y-foam-applied

----------


## BlakPiter

Problem opisany na GreenBuildingAdvisor dotyczy smrodu z pianki otwartokomórkowej natryskiwanej na niewentylowanych strychach w zamieszkanych domach. W sumie wcześniej czy później się wywietrzy...  :wink: 


A tutaj wzmianka i zdjęcie o pękaniu zamknięto-komórkowej. Autor chwali technologię, ale też wskazuje na błędy technologiczne i możliwe kłopoty:

http://www.energyvanguard.com/blog-b...oam-Insulation

Tłumaczenie fragmentu o pękaniu:
"Widziałem to tylko raz, przy piance zamknięto komórkowej, ale słyszałem że przydarza się i z otwartokomórkową. Nie znam szczegółów, ale słyszałem że przyczyną pękania może być zła jakość chemikaliów, nieprawidłowie zmieszanie lub zbyt wysoka temperatura.(...)"

W komentarzach do artykułu można przeczytać, że pianka odchodzi od belek w przypadku gdy temperatura surowca jest zbyt wysoka. Nie przykleja się do belki jak należy, bo rośnie już w pistolecie i w powietrzu. Tak piszą.

----------


## wojtekdomus

Szczerze mówiąc nie widzę sensu stosowania pianki otwartokomórkowej, bo zamiast niej mozna zastosować zwykłą wełne mineralną.
Jednak pianka otwartokomórkowa z definicji jest bardziej elastyczna i podatna na ruchy podłoża.
Słyszałem że są tzw pianki półsztywne. moze one lepiej sie zachowują.
Druga rzeczy o której pomyslałem to moze lepiej podawać pianke na krokwie w dwóch albo 3 warstwach. Wtedy odprowadzanie ciepła jest lepsze i pianka nie będzie się rozprężać się tak mocno. Wtedy kontrakcja przy stygnięciu będzie słabsza.
Myślę że w przypadku problemów autora wątku, problem był w aplikacji niz jakości materiałów.

----------


## czesio2

Ja mam na ścianie 3-warstwowej płyty PIR EcoTherm 107mm i po zimie między pionowymi spoinami płyt zrobiły sie nawet 2 cm szczeliny! Dramat :/
Jeszcze nie mam wstawionych okien więc widzę co się dzieje na około otworów okiennych, co jest dalej tam gdzie nie da się zobaczyć, strach myśleć.
Jestem zawiedziony tym materiałem. Szczególnie, że był bardzo drogi.

----------


## MariuszK.

> Czy ktoś miał podobne problemy, czy jestem jedyny w Polsce?
> 
> BlakPiter


Witam,

Mam identyczną sytuację w swoim domu. Pół roku po natrysku kiedy pianka była jeszcze nie zakryta płytami kartonowo gipsowymi pojawiły się pierwsze pęknięcia wzdłuż krokwi. Później po kilku miesiącach zaczęło pękać wszędzie - wtedy była pierwsza reklamacja, robiłem specjalnie nacięcia aby zostały uzupełnione braki. Po ostatniej zimie i tegorocznym lecie pojawiły się jeszcze większe pęknięcia w miejscach gdzie była uzupełniana pianka. Najgorsze jest to że obecnie wszystko jest zabudowane, pomalowane i wykończone - gotowe do zamieszkania. U mnie dach to nie poddasze ale bezpośrednio pomieszczenia mieszkalne, salon z antresolą. Pęknięcia zauważyłem w jednym miejscu gdzie zostawiłem otwór rewizji. Weryfikując dalej pęknięcia są wszędzie. Natrysk miałem robiony na membranę pomiędzy krokwie. U znajomego gdzie natrysk był robiony na deski, nic się nie dzieje.

----------


## sgier

Czy dobrze rozumiem, ze pow. zdjecie dotyczy piany zamknietokomorowej?

----------


## autorus

Pian zamknięto komórkowych tez jest sporo rodzajów. 

1) 35kg/m3
2) 50kg/m3
3) 60kg/m3

Jakie to ma znaczenie?  Zastanawiam się nad zewnętrznym natryskiem na cegły.

----------


## mar1982kaz

podbijam temat dla entuzjastów piany

----------


## ojtam

> podbijam temat dla entuzjastów piany


Podbijasz, bo nie czytasz ze zrozumieniem.
Temat dotyczy piany ZAMKNIĘTOKOMÓRKOWEJ a nie takiej , jaką stosuje się na poddasza...
Wałkowaliśmy już ten temat wielokrotnie.
Znajdź taki temat dotyczący piany otwartokomórkowej ... 

Podpowiem Ci - nie będzie łatwo. Natomiast można znaleźć MASĘ ciekawych artykułów dotyczących osunięcia się czy zawilgocenia słabo położonej wełny. 

Przestań już siać defetyzm i doczytaj troszkę.

----------


## autorus

W następnym roku , jak się oczywiście wyrobie to ze znajomym będziemy kłaść piankę na dachu   :smile:  i wtedy zobaczymy. Ze znajomym ma oznaczać 2 dachy  :smile:

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Witam,
>  pęknięcia są wszędzie. Natrysk miałem robiony na membranę pomiędzy krokwie. U znajomego gdzie natrysk był robiony na deski, nic się nie dzieje.


Jak dobrze rozumiem piana zamknięto-komorowa? Klasyka. na tak wiotkim materiale jak membrana skurcz piany 2-5% wystąpił w trakcie utwardzania materiału i musiało popękać. 
Moim zdaniem takie zjawisko jak u Ciebie jest wynikiem położenia zbyt grubej wartwy piany i jej skurczu podczas procesu utwardzania. Jeśli to oczywiście zamkniętokomorowa piana.
Teraz albo gwarancja wykonawcy i będzie dotryskiwał pianę albo złapiesz na pianki montazowe i samemu uzupelnisz ubytki.
Pisałem wcześniej o tym. Jesli ktoś nie wierzy, wykonajcie proste doświadczenie natryskując pianę (wystarczy kilka cm) na płytę OSB, zobaczycie jak piana kurcząc się ją powygina. Zamkniętokomorowa jest sztywna, twarda i nie do końca nadaje się na pracujący pod ciężarem śniegu czy naporem wiatru dach. (co innego oczywiście mówią wykonawcy). 
A dach deskowany w całości zupełnie inaczej się zachowuje, jest sztywniejszy a poza tym deski przynajmniej 25mm dużo lepiej trzymają pianę współpracując z krokwiami niż szmata-membrana.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Podbijasz, bo nie czytasz ze zrozumieniem.
> Temat dotyczy piany ZAMKNIĘTOKOMÓRKOWEJ a nie takiej , jaką stosuje się na poddasza...
> Wałkowaliśmy już ten temat wielokrotnie.
> Znajdź taki temat dotyczący piany otwartokomórkowej ... 
> 
> Podpowiem Ci - nie będzie łatwo. Natomiast można znaleźć MASĘ ciekawych artykułów dotyczących osunięcia się czy zawilgocenia słabo położonej wełny. 
> 
> Przestań już siać defetyzm i doczytaj troszkę.


wiesz dlaczego  jest tak mało artykułów dotyczących wad pianki???? - bo piankę stosuje średnio 1 na 100 albo nawet 1 na 200 budowanych domów. można powiedzieć śmiało że każdy ociepla wełną i jakoś nie słychać mega-fali krytyki wełny oprócz tej którą wygłaszają piankowcy.... poczytaj sobie wątki o domach energooszczędnych, tam prawie każdy ma wełne i płacą  rachunki poniżej 2000zł na ogrzewanie, pasywne budownictwo też opiera się na wełnie bo nikt jeszcze nie sprawdził jak zachowa się 50cm pianki - bo tyle jest potrzebne żeby dom można było nazwać pasywnym. Może i pianka jest bardziej szczelna, i to nie ulega wątpliwości, ale jej parametry przenikania ciepła są takie same jak wełny a nie każdego stać na natrysk 35-45cm, żeby uzyskać dom energooszczędny. Poza tym przed natryskiem pianki więźba powinna schnąć przynajmniej rok-dwa bo jak wiadomo drzewo się kurczy i powstaną mostki większe niż przy wełnie.

----------


## TAGBA

> wiesz dlaczego  jest tak mało artykułów dotyczących wad pianki???? - bo piankę stosuje średnio 1 na 100 albo nawet 1 na 200 budowanych domów.


 Racja mało domów jednorodzinnych jest izolowanych przy pomocy poliuretanu ale tylko dlatego, że ludzie nie wiedzą iż jest tak możliwość. Poliuretany głównie stosowane są przy izolacji przemysłowych rurociągi chłodnie itp. tam gdzie jest wymagana najlepsza izolacyjność przy jak najmniejszej grubości.



> można powiedzieć śmiało że każdy ociepla wełną i jakoś nie słychać mega-fali krytyki wełny oprócz tej którą wygłaszają piankowcy....


Nie słychać bo każdy kto zainwestował w wełnę jest przygotowany na to, że mogą się pojawić takie problemy. I po co ma o tym pisać na forum.



> poczytaj sobie wątki o domach energooszczędnych, tam prawie każdy ma wełne i płacą  rachunki poniżej 2000zł na ogrzewanie, pasywne budownictwo też opiera się na wełnie bo nikt jeszcze nie sprawdził jak zachowa się 50cm pianki - bo tyle jest potrzebne żeby dom można było nazwać pasywnym.


Domy pasywne to szersza dziedzina budownictwa i na wysokość rachunków nie ma wpływu jedynie grubość izolacji ale i szczelność, ograniczona ilość przeszkleń, prosta bryła budynku, specjalnie rozwiąznia konstrukcyjne ścian przy których ogranicza się maksymalnie występowanie mostków termicznych itd. poczytajcie sobie o tym w googlach jak chcecie. 
Mówisz, że 50cm pianki zamkniętokomórkowej = 50cm wełny  :big grin: 



> Może i pianka jest bardziej szczelna, i to nie ulega wątpliwości, ale jej parametry przenikania ciepła są takie same jak wełny a nie każdego stać na natrysk 35-45cm, żeby uzyskać dom energooszczędny.


Żucę cień światła na to:
-Piana otwartokomórkowa lmbda od 0,033-0,040 w zależności od gęstości im cięższa tym lepszy współczynnik a ciężar od 9-25kg/m3.  Ceny za 15cm od 45-55zł netto

-Piana zamkniętokomórkowa średniej gęstości do izolacji wewnętrznej budynków lambda od 0,022-0,025 ciężar od 35-45kg/m3. Ceny za 5cm od 40-60zł netto

-Piana zamkniętokomórkowa ciężkie od 45-60kg/m3 do izolacji stropodachów, posadzek o zwiększonej wytrzymałości na ściskanie lmbda od 0,023-0,025. Tutaj cen nie znam. 



> Poza tym przed natryskiem pianki więźba powinna schnąć przynajmniej rok-dwa bo jak wiadomo drzewo się kurczy i powstaną mostki większe niż przy wełnie.


Wszystko zależy od tego jakie drewno zastosowano jeśli suszone komorowo to przeschnie podczas budowy z 18% do 14% - przy tej wilgotności uznaje się, że drewno nie podlega już skurczowi. Jeśli zostało użyte prosto z tartaku to tak jak piszesz musi byś wysezonowane a jeśli zostało zamontowane prosto z tartaku to nie radzę nawet kłaść wełny i paroizolacji bo pojawi się grzyb.

Jeszcze uwaga do autora tematu. Wykonawca pewnie wiedział o możliwości popękania pianki jednak pewnie Inwestor przyszedł do niego i powiedział, że chce mieć zamkniętokomórkową bo cieplejsza. I wyszło jak wyszło.

----------


## mar1982kaz

Jest dokładnie tak jak pisze mpoplaw, ja też swego czasu rozglądałem się za pianką do puki nie zorientowałem się ile to kosztuje. Poza tym najlepsza pianka ma 0,038 tyle co kiepskiej jakości wełna, moja wełna ma  0,032 czyli  sporo cieplejsza i parę razy tańsza, no ale jak ktoś wierzy bełkotowi że piana otwartokom. jest dwa razy cieplejsza to proszę przedstawcie mi jakieś konkretne dane a nie gadanie o tym że piana  pięknie wypełnia przestrzenie więźby bo kładąc wełnę na ścisk, na mijankę, w kilku warstwach osiąga sie to samo.

TAGABA  napisał że 15cm piany to koszt 45-55zł za m2, przy tej grubości współczynnik U=0,27 (Min. dla dachu to 0,25)
Ja na wełnę wydałem około 40zł - 50zł za m2, mój współczynnik to U=0,11(skosy) i U=0,09(sujit) 
Czyli u mnie wyszło trzy razy cieplej za mniejszą kwotę.

----------


## TAGBA

Dziwne by było jak byście się nie rozglądali inaczej byście tutaj nie pisali.

Kto tu pisze, że pianka otwartokomórkowa=2x cieplejsza izolacja jeśli ktoś tak rozumuje to jest w wielkim błędzie. Można tak mówić przy zamkniętokomórkowej do grubości 10cm a przy większych grubościach już powinna być redukcja do 1,7.

Co do wsp. pian otwart. wg. kar techniczny producentów to PURINOVA Izopianol 0310  lambda 0,034;  POLYCHEM WG-2017NF lambda 0,033; PCCprdex S0310 lambda 0,035. Macie jedynie wiedzę na temat zagranicznych pian typu DEMILEC a nawet nie wiecie co mogą wam zaoferować rodzimi producenci. 





> TAGABA  napisał że 15cm piany to koszt 45-55zł za m2, przy tej grubości współczynnik U=0,27 (Min. dla dachu to 0,25)


Wiesz jak obliczasz to dla lambdy 0,04 to tak wychodzi, oblicz dla 0,035
A mógłbyś się podzielić nazwą producenta tej wełny 0,032




> Ja na wełnę wydałem około 40zł - 50zł za m2, mój współczynnik to U=0,11(skosy) i U=0,09(sujit) 
> Czyli u mnie wyszło trzy razy cieplej za mniejszą kwotę.


A robocizna? Zapewne drugie tyle?

mpoplaw
Czy ja gdzieś napisałem, że masz źle położoną wełnę? Akurat nie raz wymieniałem wełnę i co mam zaraz wchodzić na forum i rozpisywać swoje żela jak to źle się z tym czuje.

mpoplaw
A gdzie wyczytałeś, że mar1982kaz pisał o owartokomórkowej? Chciałem w ten sposób wskazać, że brakuje tutaj konkretu o jaką piane chodzi autorowi.

mpoplaw
Co do trwałości lambdy w zamkniętokomórkowej to są badania chyba 30 letnie albo coś około tego w których nie odnotowano zmiany współczynnika przenikania ciepła.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Racja mało domów jednorodzinnych jest izolowanych przy pomocy poliuretanu ale tylko dlatego, że ludzie nie wiedzą iż jest tak możliwość.


Oczywiście że ludzie wiedzą. Chodzą na targi budowlane, czytają w internecie. Ale odstrasza cena oraz palność materiału. Sam przy okazji prac w mojej firmie, bawiłem się pianą i jej palnością. Nie dość że łatwo się zapala to jeszcze pomimo zapewnień wykonawcy, delikatnie kapie i rozprzestrzenia ogień. Co z tego że sama gaśnie??? Jeśli wystarczy nieduży płomień by podtrzymywał proces palenia??



> -Piana otwartokomórkowa lmbda od 0,033-0,040 w zależności od gęstości im cięższa tym lepszy współczynnik a ciężar od 9-25kg/m3.  Ceny za 15cm od 45-55zł netto


Powiedz gdzie znalazłeś takie ceny??? Ostatnio dostałem oferty dwóch firm na pianę, oto one:
cyt: "Koszta wykonania izolacji pianką SkutecznaIZOLACJA Icynene są następujące:
Cena m2 materiału z robocizną: 89 zł – średnia grubość 18 cm z zamknięciem pod
krokwiowym.
Cena m2 materiału z robocizną: 94 zł – średnia grubość 20 cm z zamknięciem pod
krokwiowym."

Wykonawca Twierdzi: 
cyt: "Pod względem skuteczności i efektywności izolacyjnej :
- 15 cm pianki zastępujemy 25 cm wełny."
Dane techniczne tej piany:
cyt: "Gęstość [km/m3]: 8,3
Współczynnik przewodności cieplnej λ[W/mk]: 0,038
Wchłanianie wody [kg/m2]: 0,3


To ja się pytam gdzie tu konkurencja?? Najtańsza oferta jaką znalazłem to 75zł za 15cm piany. To w tej cenie położę ze 35cm dobrej wełny i jeszcze mi kasy zostanie połowa.

Co do drewna na więźbę, to większość tartaków nie ma czasu na suszenie drewna, albo możliwośći. Sprzedaje drewno które 'jeszcze żyje'. A ceny suszonego są abstrakcyjne. 


Sam byłem 'zapalony' na pianę jak szczerbaty na suchary ... ale po paru eksperymentach daję sobie spokój, bo jedyny plus piany jaki widzę, to możliwość położenia całego dachu w jeden dzień i tylko to.

----------


## TAGBA

> Oczywiście że ludzie wiedzą. Chodzą na targi budowlane, czytają w internecie. Ale odstrasza cena oraz palność materiału. Sam przy okazji prac w mojej firmie, bawiłem się pianą i jej palnością. Nie dość że łatwo się zapala to jeszcze kapie i rozprzestrzenia ogień. Co z tego że sama gaśnie??? Jeśli wystarczy nieduży płomińć by podtrzymywał proces palenia.


Są piany otwartokomórkowe palne i samogasnące pewnie bawiłeś się palną nie wiem jakiej firmy ale te co ja sprawdzałem wszystkie były samogasnące i nic nie kapało. Zamkniętokomórkowe wszystkie są samogasnące.



> Powiedz gdzie znalazłeś takie ceny??? Ostatnio dostałem oferty dwóch firm na pianę, oto one:
> cyt: "Koszta wykonania izolacji pianką SkutecznaIZOLACJA Icynene są następujące:
> Cena m2 materiału z robocizną: 89 zł – średnia grubość 18 cm z zamknięciem pod
> krokwiowym.
> Cena m2 materiału z robocizną: 94 zł – średnia grubość 20 cm z zamknięciem pod
> krokwiowym."
> To gdzie tu konkurencja?? Najtańsza oferta jaką znalazłem to 75zł za 15cm piany. To w tej cenie położę ze 35cm dobrej wełny i jeszcze mi kasy zostanie połowa.


Najwyraźniej słabo szukałeś. Mogę najwyżej podać na priv, nikogo nie zamierzam tutaj na forum za darmo reklamować :big grin:  Za tem 75 zł to miałem 15 otwartokomórkowej miedzy krokwie + 5cm zamkniętkomórkowej na krokwie i na otwartokomórkową.




> Wykonawca Twierdzi: 
> cyt: "Pod względem skuteczności i efektywności izolacyjnej :
> - 15 cm pianki zastępujemy 25 cm wełny."
> Dane techniczne tej piany:
> cyt: "Gęstość [km/m3]: 8,3
> Współczynnik przewodności cieplnej λ[W/mk]: 0,038
> Wchłanianie wody [kg/m2]: 0,3


Robi cie w Bambuko. Ja znalazłem takiego który mi wszystko wyjaśnił co i jak.

AD dot. ogólnie izolacji:
Izolacje w których czynnikiem izolującym jest powietrze wełna, styropian, piana otwartokomórkow nigdy nie zejdą poniżej 0,030 współczynnika przenikania powietrza jest to porostu nie możliwe. Natomiast w zamkniętokomórkowej izolatorem jest mieszanina gazów których współczynnik przenikania ciepła jest na poziomie 0,011-0,014 dlatego też jest możliwe uzyskanie izolacji o wsp. labda 0,022 dla pianek zamkniętokomórkowych.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Izolacje w których czynnikiem izolującym jest powietrze wełna, styropian, piana otwartokomórkow nigdy nie zejdą poniżej 0,030 współczynnika przenikania powietrza jest to porostu nie możliwe. Natomiast w zamkniętokomórkowej izolatorem jest mieszanina gazów których współczynnik przenikania ciepła jest na poziomie 0,011-0,014 dlatego też jest możliwe uzyskanie izolacji o wsp. labda 0,022 dla pianek zamkniętokomórkowych.


Bardzo możliwe, zwyczajnie się na tym nie znam.  Wiem jednak jedno, po doświadczeniach z trzema wykonawcami piany zamknięto komórkowej, biorąc pod uwagę jej właściwości, każdemu a sobie na początku, szczerze i gorąco odradzam natrysk tejże na dach drewniany. Zamkniętokomorowa nadaje się na metalowe konstrukcje, dachy hal, metalowe ściany i dachy chłodni itp. Nie nadaje się z pewnością na drewniane konstrukcje chociażby ze względu na jej sztywność i kilkuprocentowy przykurcz po aplikacji. I jeszcze raz podkreślę, dla mnie, jedynym plusem piany jest możliwość pokrycia całego poddasza w jeden dzień, i tylko to. Ani cena ani walory termiczne nie przemawiają już do mnie. Kiedyś podniecałem się filmikami, obserwowaniem jak to zaj...cie rośnie i jakie to cudowne, ale porównując własności palne oraz problemy z przykurczami piany oraz jej niewygórowane właściwości termiczne uważam iż dla mnie, nie jest alternatywą dla klasycznych ociepleń budynków. Ceny również odstraszają.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Dziwne by było jak byście się nie rozglądali inaczej byście tutaj nie pisali.
> 
> Kto tu pisze, że pianka otwartokomórkowa=2x cieplejsza izolacja jeśli ktoś tak rozumuje to jest w wielkim błędzie. Można tak mówić przy zamkniętokomórkowej do grubości 10cm a przy większych grubościach już powinna być redukcja do 1,7.
> 
> Co do wsp. pian otwart. wg. kar techniczny producentów to PURINOVA Izopianol 0310  lambda 0,034;  POLYCHEM WG-2017NF lambda 0,033; PCCprdex S0310 lambda 0,035. Macie jedynie wiedzę na temat zagranicznych pian typu DEMILEC a nawet nie wiecie co mogą wam zaoferować rodzimi producenci. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nawet te 034 dla pianki jest mniejszym rezultatam niż mojej wełny - ursa platinum. Firma schwenk też ma w swojej ofercie wełnę 032, natomiast wełen 033 jest już spory wybór. 

 Jeżeli chcesz obliczyć współczynnik U to wejdź w pierwszy lepszy kalkulator ciepła i wpisz te 035 dla pianki zawsze ci wyjdzie powyżej 0,02.... za tą kasę można mieć wełny tyle że U wyjdzie 0,01 
Wełnę układałem sam z teściem w dwa dni, wyceny z firm miałem do 10zł  za m2 ze sznurkowaniem.

----------


## Tomek W

> Są piany otwartokomórkowe palne i samogasnące pewnie bawiłeś się palną nie wiem jakiej firmy ale te co ja sprawdzałem wszystkie były samogasnące i nic nie kapało. Zamkniętokomórkowe wszystkie są samogasnące.


Dla wyjaśnienia, bo to co piszesz może wprowadzać w błąd. Pojęcie samogasnące to pojęcie używane w dokumentach (m.in. Warunkach technicznych). Natomiast pojęcie planości/nieplanośc wynika z normy PN EN 13501-1 według której klasyfikuje się materiały ze wzgledu na rekację na ogien od A1 (niepalne) do F (nieklasyfikowane) - http://www.rockwool.pl/welna-mineral...akcja-na-ogien

Aby odnieść pojęcie samogasnącego materiału do klas reakcji na ogień (obowiązującej klasyfikacji) należy spojrzeć w załącznik nr 3 Warunków technicznych jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie. Materiały samogasnące to materiały o klasie minimum E. (http://www.rockwool.pl/files/RW-PL-G...techniczne.pdf strona 146)

Przy okazji - czy możesz podać klasę reakcji na ogień pianki?

----------


## TAGBA

> Dla wyjaśnienia, bo to co piszesz może wprowadzać w błąd. Pojęcie samogasnące to pojęcie używane w dokumentach (m.in. Warunkach technicznych). Natomiast pojęcie planości/nieplanośc wynika z normy PN EN 13501-1 według której klasyfikuje się materiały ze wzgledu na rekację na ogien od A1 (niepalne) do F (nieklasyfikowane) - http://www.rockwool.pl/welna-mineral...akcja-na-ogien
> 
> Aby odnieść pojęcie samogasnącego materiału do klas reakcji na ogień (obowiązującej klasyfikacji) należy spojrzeć w załącznik nr 3 Warunków technicznych jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie. Materiały samogasnące to materiały o klasie minimum E. (http://www.rockwool.pl/files/RW-PL-G...techniczne.pdf strona 146)
> 
> Przy okazji - czy możesz podać klasę reakcji na ogień pianki?


Masz rację. Chodziło mi oczywiście o to, że pianki są samogasnące tzn. że nie podtrzymują spalania ale jak najbardziej są palne jak każdy materiał organiczny. 

Jednak trzeba brać tutaj również pod uwagę fakt, że pianka jest osłaniana materiałami niepalnymi takimi jak płyta GK. Dzięki temu można zwiększyć klasę palności przegrody przy zastosowaniu pianki otwartokomórkowej i płyty GK do klasy "B-s1,d0"

----------


## Tomek W

Słuszna uwaga - materiały palne zawsze powinny być osłaniane materiałami niepalnymi. 
Ale i wtedy trzeba uważać, żeby już po zbudowaniu ścianki, nigdy nie dziurawić płyty, bo otwory, nieszczelności np. również takie  na puszkę elektryczną mogą zmienić klasyfikację takiej ściany z B na niższą.
I jednak,  struktura zamknięto-, czy otwartokomórkowa nie decyduje o tym, czy pianka jest samogasnaca (co najmniej E) tylko jej skład chemiczny, środek spieniający , zawartość retardantu czyli srodka opóźniającego zapalenie. Więc zawsze warto sprawdzić, jaką ma klasę. To powinno być napisane na opakowaniu.

----------


## moncek

> Poważnie??? 
> 
> To taki super ciepły niepalny materiał i jaki szczelny no sam miód, tylko dać 15 cm i sie cieszyć  
> Ciekawe jak się zachowa po 10 czy 15 latach od montarzu 
> 
> Kilka razy zabierałem głos w tematach piany, (kilku osobom tez przeliczałem U przegrody, piany na pw i jakoś nie wychodziło to super jak piszą  ) ale ocieplajcie tym dalej,


poważnie?!
Nie chcę Cię obrażać, ale oprócz matematyki powinieneś poćwiczyć również polski 


> montarzu


Tak się składa, że trzeba mieć pojęcie o tym co się robi. Wystarczy korzystając z programu np. builddesk przeliczyc przegrodę co i jak, i wtedy nic nie ma prawa się pojawić. Niestety w budowlance nie każdy ma wiedzę, na temat tego co robi. Piana poliuretanowa, zwłaszcza stosowana w tzw. sandwitchu to obecnie najlepsze rozwiązanie: zamkniętokomórkowa - a nastepnie otwarokomórkowa. Uzyskujesz opór cieplny przy zamkniętej komórce praktycznie dwa razy lepszy niż przy styropianie, a otwartokomórkowa dodatkowo poprawia ten efekt (ale bez szału - parapetry podobne do wełny, za to skutecznie wycisza pomieszczenie). 

Co ważniejsze jest to bezspoinowa technologia, brak mostków termiczny sprawia, że nie ogrzewasz całej miejscowości w ktorej mieszkasz.

BASF, Polychem, Bayer, czy inni. To bez znaczenia. Każdy posiada swoje parametry, ale piana musi zostać dobrze aplikowana (zgodnie z zaleceniem producenta), jeśli tak nie jest (np. brak wiedzy wykonawcy)

----------


## Elfir

moncek - niestety, ty grzejąc węglem ogrzewasz miejscowośc, puszczając sporo ciepła przez komin.

----------


## surgi22

> moncek - niestety, ty grzejąc węglem ogrzewasz miejscowośc, puszczając sporo ciepła przez komin.


 Sorki Elfir ale do kogo to napisałaś

----------


## Elfir

> Sorki Elfir ale do kogo to napisałaś


do forumowicza moncka, który w innym wątku pisał o problemie z paleniem w piecu a jednoczesnie jest wykonawcą piankowania: _"Co ważniejsze jest to bezspoinowa technologia, brak mostków termiczny sprawia, że nie ogrzewasz całej miejscowości w ktorej mieszkasz."
_

----------


## goldenlok

Witam 

Czy ktoś z szacownego grona już robił ocieplenie fundamentów pianą zamknięto-komorową   i jak to się sprawuje w praktyce po jakimś czasie użytkowania. Co lepsze metoda tradycyjna izolacji fundamentów czy piana jako nowość.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomciu

Witam,

dołączam się do pytania Kolegi goldenlok.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Notos

Witam!
Mam pytanie zarówno do wykonawców jak i użytkowników. Czytaem, że pianę PUR można stosować rownież do izolacji poziomej murów i fundamentów. Mam taki problem: dom stary, izolacja pozioma na poziomie fundamentów, mur ceglany zasypany do 1,5 metra ziemią. W piwnicy zimno, mokro, zrobiłem nowy tynk i wychodzi pleśń w koszmarnym tempie. Planuję odkopać mur do poziomu fundamentów, umyć mur i wysuszyć. I co dalej? Piana czy styropian? Bardziej chodzi mi o inzolację przed wodą a nie przed zimnem. będę BARDZO zobowiązany za wszelkie merytoryczne rady i uwagi! Pozdrawiam!!!
Notos

----------


## CityMatic

> Witam!
> Planuję odkopać mur do poziomu fundamentów, umyć mur i wysuszyć. I co dalej? Piana czy styropian? Bardziej chodzi mi o inzolację przed wodą a nie przed zimnem. będę BARDZO zobowiązany za wszelkie merytoryczne rady i uwagi! Pozdrawiam!!!
> Notos


Witaj
Bardziej zastosować hydroizolację systemową np http://www.izohan.pl/uploads/systemy...Fundamenty.pdf - nawet taką na napór wody, później ocieplić.
Nie wiem skąd podejście, że piana czy styropian nie nasiąka i przepuszcza wilgoci?

----------


## Tomek B..

> Witam!
> Mam pytanie zarówno do wykonawców jak i użytkowników. Czytaem, że pianę PUR można stosować rownież do izolacji poziomej murów i fundamentów. Mam taki problem: dom stary, izolacja pozioma na poziomie fundamentów, mur ceglany zasypany do 1,5 metra ziemią. W piwnicy zimno, mokro, zrobiłem nowy tynk i wychodzi pleśń w koszmarnym tempie. Planuję odkopać mur do poziomu fundamentów, umyć mur i wysuszyć. I co dalej? Piana czy styropian? Bardziej chodzi mi o inzolację przed wodą a nie przed zimnem. będę BARDZO zobowiązany za wszelkie merytoryczne rady i uwagi! Pozdrawiam!!!
> Notos


Myślę, że w Twoim wypadku pierwszą najważniejszą rzeczą będzie obniżenie poziomu wód gruntowych dookoła domu za pomocą solidnej opaski odsączającej, dopiero potem bierz się za suszenie.

----------


## Bestpools

Witam serdecznie wszystkich którzy twierdza ze Pianka Pur jest zła niedobra itp..
wiec tak mam doczynienia z pianka Pur na codzień tzn produkuje coś i używam Pianki Pur jako pół produktu...
Jeśli chodzi o piankę zamkiento komórkową to odrazu tego fachowca co ocieplanie podasz pianka zamkiento komórkową bym zamkną od razu, raz  na zawsze!
Ktoś kupi sobie agregat w jakieś firmie ona go zaopatruje w chińskie gow.o to tak jest!

Pianki zamkieto komórkowej jest bardzo duzo na rynku, ta pianka jest na ocieplanie FUNDAMETOW, ŁODZI , BASNENOW, MURÓW , itp.
Anie nie poddaszy! 
Po pierwsze natrysk 1mm pianki zamkieto komórkowej rośnie do 1cm(to jeden cm pianki =5cm styropianu )
Po drugie natrysk 1mm pianki otwarto komórkowej rośnie do 10cm(to dziesięć centymetrów = 5cm styropianu +- zależy jak pianka )
Wiec 1m zamkiento komórkowej jest cięższy od 1m otwarto komórkowej.
Pianka otwarto komórkowa jest elastyczn coś podobnego jak pianka do okien
Pianka zamkiento komórkowej mozna porównać do styroduru.

Czytałem wcześniej ze pianka śmierdzieć tak śmierdzi i będzie śmierdzieć jeśli ktoś będzie sobie podasze ociepl na mokre krokwy...
Jeśli chcesz sobie juz ocieplić podasze to zrób sobie dach i odczekają aż wszystko będzie przewiane, wysuszone..
pianka tylko śmierdzi przy natrysku!
Jeśli pianka ci śmierdzi to wiec ze twoje krokwy były mokre i tereraz gniją.... Błąd Fachowca jak i Inwestora

Jeśli nie masz o ty. Zielonego pojedzie nie piscie głupot ludza!

1) zamkieto komórkowa pianka nie słyszy do ociepleń poddaszy!
2) otwarto komórkowa pianka mozna ocieplić podasza WARTO DODAĆ ZE JEŚLI DACH JEST ROBIONY I STOI BLACHA ,DACHÓWKA itp. I masz zamiar ocieplić Pianka niech to postoi dobre 6miecsiecy aby było 100%suche!
I zwróć na uwagę na firmę Pianki na każdej beczulce powinno poisac.

bardzo duzo zależy od ustawienie Agregatu czy pianka jest do grzana jak pisze w karcie producent?
Czy temperatura na zewnątrz ma minim 15st 
NAPRAWDĘ JEST BARDZO DUZO CZYNNIKÓW NA PIANKĘ NIE SAMA PINKA CZY PAN KTORY TAKI USŁUGI WYKONUJE!
Pozdrawiam Bestpools!







> Witam,
> 
> Mam identyczną sytuację w swoim domu. Pół roku po natrysku kiedy pianka była jeszcze nie zakryta płytami kartonowo gipsowymi pojawiły się pierwsze pęknięcia wzdłuż krokwi. Później po kilku miesiącach zaczęło pękać wszędzie - wtedy była pierwsza reklamacja, robiłem specjalnie nacięcia aby zostały uzupełnione braki. Po ostatniej zimie i tegorocznym lecie pojawiły się jeszcze większe pęknięcia w miejscach gdzie była uzupełniana pianka. Najgorsze jest to że obecnie wszystko jest zabudowane, pomalowane i wykończone - gotowe do zamieszkania. U mnie dach to nie poddasze ale bezpośrednio pomieszczenia mieszkalne, salon z antresolą. Pęknięcia zauważyłem w jednym miejscu gdzie zostawiłem otwór rewizji. Weryfikując dalej pęknięcia są wszędzie. Natrysk miałem robiony na membranę pomiędzy krokwie. U znajomego gdzie natrysk był robiony na deski, nic się nie dzieje.

----------


## Mifi

Trochę czytałem na ten temat i też mam pianę, ale z tego co mi wiadomo otwarta komórka odpowiada wełnie, a po to się ją stosuje zamiast wełny, a jest lepsza bo nie ma łączeń. Zamkniętą komórkę to raczej porównuje się do styropianu, a kto daje styropian na poddasze ? 
Po za tym skoro aż tak popękała tzn że coś było nie tak w wykonaniu ... Ja zatrudniłem ludzi z  :spam: , naprawdę wiedzą co robią, nawet nie było rozmowy o pianie zamkniętokomórkowej. U mnie wszystko działa jak należy i nic nie pęka i jestem w szoku że ktoś zrobił coś takiego, ale tak jest jak się chce jak najtaniej i bierze się faceta który kupił maszynę bo mu się wydaje że to łatwe i bez wiedzy wykonuje takie rzeczy...

----------


## slawek03100

W twoim przypadku winę ponosi firma wykonująca usługę. Piana poliuretanowa została zbyt grubo natryśnięta na jedną warstwę (na początku bardzo się rozpręża, a jak wystygnie zaczyna się ściągać, standard). Gdy jest kilka warstw wówczas nic się nie dzieje, może zdarzyć się wyjątek przy dużej grubości bez odczekania do nałożenia kolejnej warstwy , ale to zdarza się sporadycznie. Mówię o pianie zamkiętokomórkowej. +10lat praca przy natrysku  :wink: 






> Witam,
> 
> Niestety PUR nie jest taki doskonały jak go reklamują. Mam na dachu 15cm PUR zamknięto-komórkowy BASF, natryśnięty bezpośrednio na membranę paroprzepuszczalną. W lutym 2011 podczas 25 stopniowych mrozów w nocy poderwała mnie seria strzałów z dachu. Niestety dopiero późną jesienią odkryłem, że strzały pochodziły z pękającej piany (zdjęcie). Pianka tak jakby sama w sobie się skurczyła. Niektóre szczeliny miały po 10-15 cm średnicy. Odeszła też od ścian szczytowych. Przez całą jesień zachodziłem w głowę skąd ta plaga myszy na strychu...
> 
> Wykonawca ocieplenia stwierdził, że winny jest surowiec. W całym tym nieszczęściu miałem dużo szczęścia, gdyż oprócz faktury za wykonanie usługi nie miałem żadnej umowy. Mój wykonawca uwzględnił reklamację i na swój koszt połatał dziury (co wiązało się z rozbiórką płyt g-k), łącznie z pomalowaniem na nowo całego poddasza (w każdym pomieszczeniu były wady pianki). Naprawa ocieplenia wykonana surowcem innego dostawcy. Ale bajzel to mam do tej pory w domu. Co więcej przy większych mrozach mam stres i nasłuchuję teraz czy znów coś nie pęka... Przy -19 dach trzeszczał, ale już nie tak jak rok temu, gdy trzaśnięcie zrywało nas z łóżka.
> 
> Oto moje porady dla osób planujących ocieplenie pianką.
> 
> 1) Sprawa podstawowa - kto jest gwarantem - producent surowca z honolulu czy firma piankująca. (Może ktoś wie co na ten temat mówi polskie prawo?)
> ...

----------


## Kurzatwarz

Ja na budowach spotykam coraz więcej pian i bardzo się tym interesuje. Mamy firmę, z którą współprcujemy i są to fachowcy, którzy potrafią wiele wytłumaczyć.
Przede wszystkim pianki zamkniętokomórkowej, czyli tej twardej nie natryskuje się na membrany. Po drugie trzeba ją natryskiwać bez pośpiechu.

Na poddasza głównie pianka otwartokomórkowa, ta miękka. Jest to super materiał i bardzo polecam. Ale trzeba się wystrzegać mitomanów, którzy nie wiedzą co o pianie mówią a zatrudnić fachowców z wiedzą, ale to tak jest wszędzie.

----------


## Wojtek1995

Również planuje ocieplić poddasze pianą OK, grubość 15-20cm. Firma wyliczyła koszt około 2tys zł, pow. dachu to około35m2.
Dach mam na wiązarach, pełne deskowanie, membrana i blacha na rąbek. Czy jeśli konstrukcja dokładnie przeschnie do maja i piana będzie położona bezpośrednio na odeskowanie powinny być z nią jakieś problemy ? Uważam to za lepsze rozwiązanie niż wełna ponieważ liczy sie dla mnie każdy centymetr poddasza a dodatkowo czas wykonania.
Jakieś porady ? 
Pozdrawiam

----------

